
Proposals to use AI chatbots for job interviews - DyslexicAtheist
https://twitter.com/ValbonneConsult/status/937996507118227456
======
DyslexicAtheist
the fact that they "are simply to build" is part of the problem. I consider it
highly unethical and could use a hand educating decision makers before this
technology is making us all miserable.

see also
[https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6343760...](https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6343760215497854976)

